# [Diskussionsthread] - ZDF und ARD in HD



## nfsgame (12. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte mal euche Meinung hören was ihr davon haltet, dass ARD und ZDF (sowie ORF, ARTE, ...) heute ihren Sendebetrieb auf HD umgestellt haben. Das heißt, dass ab heute alle Sendungen zumindest in 720p übertragen werden, manche sogar in 1080i, aber vieles wird eh Hochskaliert. 
Zu empfangen ist das neue Angebot über DVB-S2, DVB-C-HD und die HD-Angebote der Telekom (T-Entertainment). 

Also was haltet ihr davon? Ich persöhnlich habe gleich mal nen Sendersuchlauf gestartet und gucke mir mal an ob man im Regelbetrieb Veränderungen sieht (Über DVB-C-HD/KD-NDS).


----------



## feivel (12. Februar 2010)

ich muss mich heut vielleicht mal damit beschäftigen und die hd sender suchen


----------



## exa (12. Februar 2010)

halte ich gar nix von... warum?

erstmal 4 Jahre zu spät, und dann noch nicht mal nativ, geschweige denn vom Material her...

entweder oder... son wischiwaschi können sie sich gleich sparen!


----------



## Sash (12. Februar 2010)

hm damals vor ein paar jahren hatten wir schon pro7 und sat1 in hd, for free.. setzte sich nicht durch. jetzt, jahre später die gez sender.. naja wir haben die seit letztes jahr drin, da sendeten die schon testweise für nen monat oder so, weihnachten ja auch.. zu dumm nur das ich keine ör schau.


----------



## Kreon (12. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich persöhnlich habe gleich mal nen Sendersuchlauf gestartet und gucke mir mal an ob man im Regelbetrieb Veränderungen sieht (Über DVB-C-HD/KD-NDS).



Was für eine Hardware hast du denn, damit du HD über Kabel empfangen kannst?


----------



## Chris (12. Februar 2010)

ich finds ganz gut,zu irgendwas muss ja die gez gut seinauch wenn es recht spät ist


----------



## Sash (12. Februar 2010)

wir haben einen technisat hd k2 für kabel, festplatten rec mit full hd, unitymedia karte wird duch ein alphacrypt decodiert.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Februar 2010)

Toll, das der mIst auch noch scheißeviel kostet, man braucht ja noch einen Receiver (oder hats schon im TV) zudem das teure Zusatzprogramm über Satelit oder DVB-C. Tolle Sache! Immerhin bezahlen wir ja nur 20 € MONATLICH für diese bekloppten Sender, die eh keiner sieht. Die verschwenden unsere Gelder, ich könnt mich pausenlos aufregen (Zumal die Quali eh beschi**en ist)!!!

PS: Wir haben das teuerste Fernsehsystem der Welt, sind aber immernoch technisch weit hinten.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (12. Februar 2010)

Also ARD und ZDF haben auch so schon recht gute Bilder!Den Unterschied zwischen HD und nicht HD fällt dort nicht sonderlich groß auf.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Februar 2010)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Also ARD und ZDF haben auch so schon recht gute Bilder!Den Unterschied zwischen HD und nicht HD fällt dort nicht sonderlich groß auf.



Was hastn du für Augen?? Das sieht doch absolut bescheiden aus.


----------



## feivel (12. Februar 2010)

=
naja....manche bräuchten eine brille, und sehen das nicht ein...

das fernsehbild ist eigentlich schon sehr verwaschen

bin jetzt grad auf der suche nach den sendern...
hoff ich kann sie finden...


----------



## enterthephil (12. Februar 2010)

Ich habe gerade mal suchen lassen und alle 3 gefunden,...

Naja so pralle sah Brisant in 720p jetzt net aus, zwar besser als mit dem SD Signal aber naja....gucken was Vancouver sagt

Der größte Mist ist jedoch das KD Kunden angearscht sind mit dem Scart Receiver...zum glück erledigt das mein TV.

Werdet Ihr jetzt durch den HD Betrieb zu Marienhof guckern


----------



## feivel (12. Februar 2010)

na klar..die lindenstraße wird in hd geschaut 
das lief auch schon mal hochaufgelöst im einsfestival weihnachtsspecial in Hd


----------



## enterthephil (12. Februar 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> na klar..die lindenstraße wird in hd geschaut
> das lief auch schon mal hochaufgelöst im einsfestival weihnachtsspecial in Hd



Und keiner weiß darüber BEscheid außer dir


----------



## feivel (12. Februar 2010)

enterthephil schrieb:


> Und keiner weiß darüber BEscheid außer dir




glaubst du?

ich glaub hier habens alle geschaut 

leider kann ich ard/zdf/arte 
mit meiner tvkarte irgendwie nicht finden...vielleicht stell ich mich auch blöd an


----------



## Sash (12. Februar 2010)

wer schaut freiwillig lindenkotzstrasse?
die werbung die da noch vor tagen lief, also ard/zdf hd, die sah schon klasse aus. naja zu schade das nicht sgu kommen wird. sondern auf rtl2 in sd low quality..


----------



## enterthephil (12. Februar 2010)

@feivel...musst nach digitalen Sender suchen lassen, oder was haste gemacht/eingestellt?


----------



## feivel (12. Februar 2010)

?
digitale sender sind das doch alle bei ner dvb-s karte ...
das mit der lindenstraße war ein witz..


----------



## nfsgame (12. Februar 2010)

Kreon schrieb:


> Was für eine Hardware hast du denn, damit du HD über Kabel empfangen kannst?


Ich empfange das über den integrierten Tuner im Samsung LE32B450.


Edit: Also das Bild ist spitzenmäßig, nur leichte Tonprobleme gibts noch  .


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Februar 2010)

Wir haben Kabel Digital Home Premium so weit ich weiß. Ist aber ein Scart Receiver. Wenn wir nen Receiver mit HD Ausgang hätten, könnten wir den Unterschied dann auch sehen?


----------



## nfsgame (12. Februar 2010)

Wenn ihr nen HD-Fähigen Fernseher habt, dann ja. Übrigens: Wenn man auf nen HD-Kanal umschaltet, braucht der Fernseher immer nen bisschen bis nen Bild kommt, wahrscheinlich gibts hier auch nen Handshake wie bei der Blu-Ray.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Februar 2010)

Nunja, das Bild sieht normal aus. Scart eben.
So ein Mist, aber echt ey. Wenn man schon 30 € bezahlt sollte man auch HD sehen können.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Februar 2010)

HD kann man auch sehen ohne zu bezahlen, bei ARD, ZDF und ARTE zumindest, die senden unverschlüsselt .


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Februar 2010)

Das weiß ich. Aber da kommt nur Müll ...


----------



## nfsgame (12. Februar 2010)

Ich hab hier mal nen Pic für alle die, die kein HD empfangen können. So sieht die Senderinfo aus .


----------



## windows (12. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab hier mal nen Pic für alle die, die kein HD empfangen können. So sieht die Senderinfo aus .


Ganz toll 
Nicht böse gemeint, ich find´s nur lustig.

MFG
windows


----------



## Xion4 (12. Februar 2010)

Naja, ist doch klasse das der alte Leute Sender die GEZ Einnahmen nicht nur mit dem iPhone App sondern auch mit HD Material/Ausstrahlung verschwendet. Wenn Oma und Opa eh schon nicht mehr scharf sehen können, dann ist es ja gut, dass sie wenigstens HD unscharf sehen können. Ich sag nur Musikantenstadl in HD. Ohje. Aber eine Erhöhung der GEZ ist absolut notwendig, um das sinnvolle und gute Programm weiter erstellen zu können...


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Februar 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Naja, ist doch klasse das der alte Leute Sender die GEZ Einnahmen nicht nur mit dem iPhone App sondern auch mit HD Material/Ausstrahlung verschwendet. Wenn Oma und Opa eh schon nicht mehr scharf sehen können, dann ist es ja gut, dass sie wenigstens HD unscharf sehen können. Ich sag nur Musikantenstadl in HD. Ohje. Aber eine Erhöhung der GEZ ist absolut notwendig, um das sinnvolle und gute Programm weiter erstellen zu können...



Ich geb dir in jedem Punkt Recht... wenigsetns einer, der nicht an das scheiß HD denkt, sondern mal an die wahnsinnigen Gelder!!! ( Und sich nicht freut, Merkels Falten in HD zu sehen ^^)


----------



## exa (12. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das weiß ich. Aber da kommt nur Müll ...



und das machen die privaten besser? 

ich weiß schon warum ich schlicht gar kein TV mehr schau bis auf wenige ausgesuchte Ausnahmen in den ö.r.

denn Werbung im Film geht schonmal gar nicht, und es fällt mir beim besten Willen keine Serie ein, die es auf die Dauer Wert wäre geschaut zu werden!!!


----------



## Legion47 (12. Februar 2010)

Ich finds auch irgendwie eigentümlich. Die ganze Welt sendet in 1080i und unsere großen Öffentlichen geben endlos viel Geld für 720p aus.
Ich hab vorhin mal den direkten Vergleich gemacht, ARD HD 720p (Skispringen Quali) zu ARD SD auf 576i hochskaliert von unserem Topfield. Vielleicht ist unser Bild zu klein oder ich brauch doch ne Brille, aber ich habe keinen nennenswerten Unterschied feststellen können.
Noch schöner wars beim Ton (okay, ist mir beim Skispringen im Endeffekt egal, aber das Prinzip zählt): ARD SD kam mit ordentlichem Dolby Digital 5.1. Was für eine Tonsspur hat HD? Na klar, popeliges Stereo, man brauch ja die zusätzliche Bandbreite fürs das "Mehr" an Bild! 

Meiner Menung nach mal wieder ein Paradebeispiel für "Idee gut, Ausführung mangelhaft".


----------



## feivel (12. Februar 2010)

vielleicht mach ich ja was falsch???

bei den einstellungen der programmsuche?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## feivel (12. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nunja, das Bild sieht normal aus. Scart eben.
> So ein Mist, aber echt ey. Wenn man schon 30 € bezahlt sollte man auch HD sehen können.




wie willst du den hd über scart übertragen


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Februar 2010)

Weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## feivel (13. Februar 2010)

naja..blöderweise bleibts bei eins festival in hd..das geht..
ard und zdf kann ich nicht finden..arte schon aber das bleibt schwarz


----------



## RedBrain (13. Februar 2010)

720p?? Schade, 1080p wäre doch besser gewesen


----------



## Dragonix (13. Februar 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> naja..blöderweise bleibts bei eins festival in hd..das geht..
> ard und zdf kann ich nicht finden..arte schon aber das bleibt schwarz



Was für ne Karte hast du? Ich würde ja zu 99% sagen, dass du nur eine DVB-S Karte hast -- wenn du nicht arte hd finden würdest..

Evtl mal ne andere Software probieren? Mit der O-Soft bekomm ich bei meiner SkyStar HD nie HD Sender rein (nicht mal finden), mit DVBDream manchmal, und mit SmartDVB wiederrum nie (wobei des mit meiner Karte eh hackt). Für DVB-S2 Kanäle verwend ich inzwischen nur noch Linux, da ist -- zumindest für meine Karte-- der Treiber besser...

Seh's grad: Mit ner "SkyStar 2" kannst du's vergessen, die kann blos DVB-S. Wundert mich, dass du arte hd zumindest beim Sendersuchlauf findest, der sendet eigentlich auch in DVB-S2..


----------



## Mister HighSetting (13. Februar 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Was hastn du für Augen?? Das sieht doch absolut bescheiden aus.



Ich hab nen Panasonic 42 Zoll Plasma der sehr gute Bilder macht! Und da sieht manns wirklich nicht besonders weil er die normalen Bilder sehr gut hochrechnet! Und nein ich brauche keine Brille


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (13. Februar 2010)

ALso wir haben die besagten Sender seit kruzem in HD haben dafür für ein Jahr kostenlos HD+ oder so bekomen damit man die überhaupt sehen darf und ab nächsten Jahr muss dann eine neue Karte kaufen. Habe leider keine Ahnung was son ding kostet.


----------



## Kreon (13. Februar 2010)

Zwischenfrage: Hab ich das richtig verstanden?

Wir empfangen das Programm über Kabel. Wenn ich nun ARD/ZDF in HD sehen möchte brauche ich einen DVB-C Receiver ohne Karte, da die zwei Programme unverschlüsselt sind.
Wenn ich aber auch die Privaten oder spezielle HD-Kanäle sehen möchte, brauche ich einen Receiver mit Karte oder gibts den vom Kabel-TV anbieter?

Hab mal gelesen, dass man für ein bestimmtes HD-Paket für Kabel einen speziellen Receiver benötigt, die erst seit ein paar Wochen auf dem MArkt sind. Könnt ihr mich aufklären. Beim Googlen find ich nur Verkaufs- und Testseiten.


----------



## Sash (13. Februar 2010)

bei sat empfang brauchst du einen mit hd+, also einen mit ci+. bei kabel hängt es vom netzanbieter ab. unitymedia zb hat eh nur ard, zdf und sky sport drin. kein pro7 und co.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2010)

Kreon schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage: Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
> 
> Wir empfangen das Programm über Kabel. Wenn ich nun ARD/ZDF in HD sehen möchte brauche ich einen DVB-C Receiver ohne Karte, da die zwei Programme unverschlüsselt sind.


Jap richtig, hab ich eben selbst nochmal Probiert, ARD HD, ZDF HD und ARTE HD werden auch ohne Karte dargestellt.


> Wenn ich aber auch die Privaten oder spezielle HD-Kanäle sehen möchte, brauche ich einen Receiver mit Karte oder gibts den vom Kabel-TV anbieter?


Kommt darauf an, bei Kabel Deutschland gehört nur nen SD-Receiver mit SCART zur Grundausstattung die man zur Karte dazubekommt .


> Hab mal gelesen, dass man für ein bestimmtes HD-Paket für Kabel einen speziellen Receiver benötigt, die erst seit ein paar Wochen auf dem MArkt sind. Könnt ihr mich aufklären. Beim Googlen find ich nur Verkaufs- und Testseiten.


Man benötigt für die Privaten einen CI+-Receiver, bis jetzt gibts aber nur einen Anbieter irgendwo in NRW der die Privaten HD-Kanäle ins Kabelnetz einspeist, Kabel Deutschland beispielsweise wehrt sich wegen Bandbreitenproblemen.


----------



## Low (13. Februar 2010)

exa schrieb:


> denn Werbung im Film geht schonmal gar nicht, und es fällt mir beim besten Willen keine Serie ein, die es auf die Dauer Wert wäre geschaut zu werden!!!






Es gibt genug Sendungen


----------



## Kreon (13. Februar 2010)

@nfsgame: danke, jetzt bin ich schlauer. D. h. man sollte noch warten, bis man einen CI+ Receiver für Kabel kauft, der auch noch aufnehmen kann, wenn man nicht gerade >600 Euro für ein paar wenige Programme ausgeben möchte!


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2010)

Das Problem ist,d ass durch CI+ gezielt das Aufnehmen unterbunden werden kann/wird.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. Februar 2010)

Moin,

ich finde die Umstellung der öffentlich rechtlichen auf HD echt schmackhaft. Man halte sich vor allem vor Augen, dass die WM ebenfalls in HD ausgestrahlt wird. 

Deutschland hinkt unerbittlich mit HD hinterher, betrachtet man Amerika oder die asiatische Ecke. Es wurde langsam Zeit.

Pro7 und Sat1 versuchten vor einigen Jahren ja mal den zaghaften Versuch, in die Welt von hochauflösendem Fernsehen einzusteigen. Wahrscheinlich waren die Einschaltquoten dafür zu gering, die Kosten zu hoch, dass es nach einiger Zeit auch wieder von der Bildfläche verschwand.

Jetzt haben Pro7, Vox & Co. ja einen Schritt, meiner Meinung nach, in die falsche Richtung mit HD+ gewagt. Kopfschüttelnd betrachte ich diesen Wandel bis heute.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## exa (19. Februar 2010)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich finde die Umstellung der öffentlich rechtlichen auf HD echt schmackhaft. Man halte sich vor allem vor Augen, dass die WM ebenfalls in HD ausgestrahlt wird.
> 
> Deutschland hinkt unerbittlich mit HD hinterher, betrachtet man Amerika oder die asiatische Ecke. Es wurde langsam Zeit.



es wurde *langsam* Zeit???

2006 war die Zeit!


----------



## feivel (21. Februar 2010)

naja..aufgrund der langsam moderneren wohnzimmer....jetzt ist tatsächlich ein guter zeitpunkt 
schade das mit ci+, es bleibt abzuwarten wie das weitergeht..
prinzipiell wär ich an den privaten in hd sehr interessiert, nur nicht bei diesen voraussetzungen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. Februar 2010)

Moin,

@exa: Klar, 2006 gingen einige Sendeanstalten mutig mit hochauflösendem Fernsehen an den Start. Wie schnell diese allerdings wieder von der Bildfläche verschwanden; das darf man nicht als Beginn der HD-Ära bezeichnen.

Jetzt erst ist es für die Masse interessant geworden. Häppchenweise wird das Programm auf HD umgestellt und größere Veranstaltungen, wo die Einschaltquoten auch aussagekräftige Angaben haben, sollen langsam hochauflösend aufgenommen werden.

Das bei den öffentlich rechtlichen bisher in 720p ausgestrahlt wird, liegt vielmehr daran, dass man sich mit der EBU (European Broadcasting Union) und einigen anderen Fachleuten zusammengesetzt und festgestellt hat, dass 720p gegenüber 1080i vor allem bei bewegten Bildern eine bessere Bildqualität haben soll.

Grüße

Wannseesprinter


----------

